# Charlie ran off today!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Believe it, he hauled out the door and down the street, I was taking the others for a walk, guess he wanted to go. Hubby had to go get him because my hands where full with the other three. He ran so hard it was kinda funny, then I felt bad and took him all by himself for a little walk. He won't walk more then one block and lay down. Needless to say he's doing good and feeling a lot better.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aww, that's too cute  He's a determined little man, and smart too, isn't he?

Glad to hear he is feeling better.

Linda


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Aww, that's too cute  He's a determined little man, and smart too, isn't he?
> 
> Glad to hear he is feeling better.
> 
> Linda


he sure is, he made me take him on a little walk.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great Heidi. I am so proud of him. He seems to be doing so much better and now that it is warming up with him feeling so good maybe some of the weight will come off with the walks. I can jsst see him running after you. Give that boy a big kiss from me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to go Charlie boy !!! Don't let those big kids have all the fun !!! ROFL


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor boy was jealous that he was not going for a walk. He certainly got his exercise in for the day.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a positive sign for sure. Glad little Charlie had some one on one quality time with his human.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good for Charlie. I'm sure you're feeling better now that he's feeling better. He's a cute little guy with dog buds and caring humans around him.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a great sign, so good to hear!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Go Charlie!!!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Way to go Charlie!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Poor boy was jealous that he was not going for a walk. He certainly got his exercise in for the day.


LOL, he was, he did the same today only I caught him before he went out the door, so we decided he can come along, Nikki took him as far as he would walk and then took him back home. He is one happy camper.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Glad to hear he is feeling much better.
When i saw Charlie had run off i thought i was reading about my monster Charlie !!!!!


Maggie


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> Glad to hear he is feeling much better.
> When i saw Charlie had run off i thought i was reading about my monster Charlie !!!!!
> 
> 
> Maggie


LOL, no just my little Charlie, he is going for a walk every day now, little ones, but he loves it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey, is Charlie the little dog who was quite overweight? If so, how's his weightloss journey going?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Hey, is Charlie the little dog who was quite overweight? If so, how's his weightloss journey going?


He's lost about 5 - 7 pounds, been getting a little spoiled here lately but still doing good.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I think it's important for the old guys to get a walk, too, even if it's just down to the corner. I've had to add separate walks for some of my old timers over the years, when one of them got to the point where he couldn't go as far as the others. When my first golden, Casey, got so he couldn't walk more than a few yards, I bought him a little red wagon to ride in. Put a blanket in it to make it soft, picked him up and pulled him along when the others dogs went for there walk. He loved getting to go out and be with the rest of the dogs on their daily walk. Such a small thing to do for the old guy, but he was happy as a clam. And of course, it garnered lots of extra attention for him, too. So glad Charlie is feeling better.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I think it's important for the old guys to get a walk, too, even if it's just down to the corner. I've had to add separate walks for some of my old timers over the years, when one of them got to the point where he couldn't go as far as the others. When my first golden, Casey, got so he couldn't walk more than a few yards, I bought him a little red wagon to ride in. Put a blanket in it to make it soft, picked him up and pulled him along when the others dogs went for there walk. He loved getting to go out and be with the rest of the dogs on their daily walk. Such a small thing to do for the old guy, but he was happy as a clam. And of course, it garnered lots of extra attention for him, too. So glad Charlie is feeling better.


Thats a neat idea, yard sales are coming up, I'm gonna get him his very own ride, he's gonna love it. He wants to go so bad with the others on their walks.


----------

